
Building an Android App with AWS Amplify - nslog
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/mobile/building-an-android-app-with-aws-amplify-part-1/
======
mrspeaker
Has anyone had much experience with Amplify? I was thinking of going "all in"
on a greenfield project - but am hesitant about all-in-one type frameworks.

~~~
loganwedwards
I started using it around v0.3 and quite a bit has happened with aws-amplify
since then. After migrating an IoT cloud from a competitor to AWS IoT, our
team decided to leverage AWS Cognito (user identities) and Amplify really
saved some time for us in this regard. User identities, JWTs and signing
requests to lambda endpoint worked, for the most part. There are some
struggles with ill-documented issues or just flat-out wrong Typescript
definitions, but for the most part, I probably would have made the same
decision again being that our platform is "all in" on AWS. I doubt I would use
it if AWS Cognito was not in the mix.

